# Bounce's first visit with Santa



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

First, allow me to apologize to my friends. I'm not one who is comfortable discussing personal matters online but I've been experiencing some turbulent times, which is why I've been away from SM and FB for the most part. I"m sure I've missed some marker issues and I feel very badly about that. This has just been a roller coaster time for me and it's hard to 'put on a happy face'. Don't mean to be mysterious, let me just say that I have no health issues, thank goodness.

On the bright side, of course, is my little girl, Bounce! She's so funny. She wakes me up every morning by jumping on my chest and licking me to death. This is her way of telling me it's time for breakfast. She's almost 100% pad trained - again I did it in an unconventional way, but it worked for us.

Today, I took her to see Santa. This is the same Santa who saw Bonnie every year. He came over to greet her and I told him that Bonnie left us and that this was Bounce. He gave me a big hug and said he was very sorry about Bonnie. Then he focused all his attention on Bounce, chatting with her and petting her. She wasn't so sure about him at first, but I think she warmed to him.

So, here are this year's first pictures of Bounce with the wonderful Santa at Bloomingdale's! Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Glad to see you posting and smiling. I know it's been such a hard year... We all love you and we're here for you! Hugs!:wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Linda - love both shots of Bounce and Santa. You look fabulous in the one you're in. Sorry things are so rough. Hoping the new year will bring more joy. Of course Bounce is always there to make you smile. :smootch:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> Glad to see you posting and smiling. I know it's been such a hard year... We all love you and we're here for you! Hugs!:wub:


Thanks, Michelle. Holidays always seem to bring out the worst of the worst, lol. The good cheer sometimes is too much to take...maybe my attitude will change by then. Really hope so.


Snowbody said:


> Linda - love both shots of Bounce and Santa. You look fabulous in the one you're in. Sorry things are so rough. Hoping the new year will bring more joy. Of course Bounce is always there to make you smile. :smootch:


The pictures are nice, aren't they, Sue? If you take Tyler to Bloomie's, make sure you go during the week, the good Santa is there then. Not to say anything against the weekend Santa, but we've always gone during the week, and this Santa is awesome. He was really very touched when he heard about Bonnie. You know how Santas, Easter Bunnies, Mickey Mouse, they all have their shtick and pretty much stick to it. He went out of character and really felt bad and offered sympathy.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I didn't know you were having such a hard time, I'm so sorry to hear that!! 

Love the pictures! Great pic of you both - Bounce looks a little unsure but I'm sure she got over it quickly!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Linda, the picture of you and Bounce with Santa is perfect. Bounce looks adorable and you look as pretty as ever.

I also love the picture of Bounce and Santa together ... she looks so cute and adorable. And, Santa looks so warm hearted in both of the pictures. 

I am so sorry you are going through a rough time. I've have always admired you for being such a strong woman. I know how calm you stayed for darling Bonnie ... even though your heart was breaking. I hope you know though that it is okay to cry when we are hurting so bad. 

As 2013 draws near ... I wish you all the happiness in the world, Linda. I hope 2013 brings you many joyful moments. 

I love you, Linda. And, I love that Bounce can make you smile every day ... even when you might not feel like smiling. Sending you warm hugs and love ...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's hard going through a first Christmas without your fluff. I hope Bounce will bring you back... Bonnie is watching from heaven and wishing mommy to be happy.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh I didn't know you were having such a hard time, I'm so sorry to hear that!!
> 
> Love the pictures! Great pic of you both - Bounce looks a little unsure but I'm sure she got over it quickly!


Bounce helps me get through the tough times, Stacy! She sure is a little love! Yes, she was a little unsure. I think she was confused - who is that person with all the white hair? Is that my mom???


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Linda, the picture of you and Bounce with Santa is perfect. Bounce looks adorable and you look as pretty as ever.
> 
> I also love the picture of Bounce and Santa together ... she looks so cute and adorable. And, Santa looks so warm hearted in both of the pictures.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Marie. I love you, too. Yes, Bounce does make me smile. And right now, she's telling me it's time to go to bed, since I have to be up at 7:15 tomorrow...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

michellerobison said:


> It's hard going through a first Christmas without your fluff. I hope Bounce will bring you back... Bonnie is watching from heaven and wishing mommy to be happy.


Thanks, Michelle.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Linda, I hope that things will brighten up day by day. No need to apologize for anything! Bounce looks like she is surely a joy . She just gets cuter and cuter!!! I can see Emma in her . Obi also likes giving morning kisses- gotta love it. ::many hugs to you both::


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm sorry you've been having a hard time and I'm sorry about Bonnie. My little yorkie passed away this year and I know how hard it is. Your little Bounce is soooo super cute! How old is she? I love the pictures and it's always good to put a face with the mommy's name!


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Bounce is so sweet  hugs to you this year keep your chin up I can't imagine how hard it will be or you . . Bonnie will be sending her love down to you too I'm sure of it xx


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

You just made my day, you 2 beautiful girls. I love you both.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Linda, those pictures with Santa are absolutely fabulous!!! That looks like a wonderful Santa for your fluff's first Christmas! I hope that you find more reasons to smile during the holidays! Hugs to you and puppy licks to Bounce from me and my girls!


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Linda bounce is lovely and so cute with Santa. I hope that 2013 brings you more joy an happiness. I'm sure you must miss bonnie so much. I hope bounce brings you joy. Whatever you have gone through you look wonderful and smiling and I hope this continuesxx


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Thanks, Michelle. Holidays always seem to bring out the worst of the worst, lol. The good cheer sometimes is too much to take...maybe my attitude will change by then. Really hope so.
> 
> 
> The pictures are nice, aren't they, Sue? If you take Tyler to Bloomie's, make sure you go during the week, the good Santa is there then. Not to say anything against the weekend Santa, but we've always gone during the week, and this Santa is awesome. He was really very touched when he heard about Bonnie. You know how Santas, Easter Bunnies, Mickey Mouse, they all have their shtick and pretty much stick to it. He went out of character and really felt bad and offered sympathy.


What do you mean about the "weekend Santa". Don't they use the REAL Santa :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:
I'm sorry you're having a hard time. I lost my Buffy last December a couple of weeks before Christmas and it was not a very good Christmas. I'm glad you have Bounce to help you and she is so adorable!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Bonnie, you and Bounce look great! She is a cutie, for sure!! Hope 2013 brings only good things to you!!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Awwww. Such sweet pictures of Bounce.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great pics....she is beautiful. :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Yes, she was a little unsure. I think she was confused - who is that person with all the white hair? Is that my mom???
> QUOTE]
> 
> :HistericalSmiley: Too funny! Wonderful pictures of you guys. I hope that 2013 will bring you much joy and laughter. Hugs.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Linda, I love the new Christmas pics with Santa! You always have get the best pics!!! Little Bounce has big shoes to fill.....B)

I hope whatever is wreaking havoc in your life clears up so you can get back to being the happy care free sweet girl we all know. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

I absolutley love Bounce's picture with Santa! She seems to have done great with him. Tough times always try to pull us down but you are such a strong and corageous woman that I am postive you will pull through. With health, we can do just about anything we want or dream of! Sendong lots of hugs and kisses to you and Bounce. I can't wait to meet her one day!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope things are looking better today..Think of this as your first X-mas with Bounce...
Hugs!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is nice to hear from you again. You know we miss you. But now we have wonderful pictures to make us smile. Bounce is so cute, seeing her picture makes me feel happy.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:heart:


Bonnie's Mommie said:


> First, allow me to apologize to my friends. I'm not one who is comfortable discussing personal matters online but I've been experiencing some turbulent times, which is why I've been away from SM and FB for the most part. I"m sure I've missed some marker issues and I feel very badly about that. This has just been a roller coaster time for me and it's hard to 'put on a happy face'. Don't mean to be mysterious, let me just say that I have no health issues, thank goodness.
> 
> On the bright side, of course, is my little girl, Bounce! She's so funny. She wakes me up every morning by jumping on my chest and licking me to death. This is her way of telling me it's time for breakfast. She's almost 100% pad trained - again I did it in an unconventional way, but it worked for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

hoaloha said:


> Linda, I hope that things will brighten up day by day. No need to apologize for anything! Bounce looks like she is surely a joy . She just gets cuter and cuter!!! I can see Emma in her . Obi also likes giving morning kisses- gotta love it. ::many hugs to you both::


Thanks, Marisa - Bounce says hi to her cousin!


Leila'sMommy said:


> I'm sorry you've been having a hard time and I'm sorry about Bonnie. My little yorkie passed away this year and I know how hard it is. Your little Bounce is soooo super cute! How old is she? I love the pictures and it's always good to put a face with the mommy's name!


thanks, Pam. Bounce is almost 9 months old. She was born on St. Patrick's Day.


Lynzodolly said:


> Bounce is so sweet  hugs to you this year keep your chin up I can't imagine how hard it will be or you . . Bonnie will be sending her love down to you too I'm sure of it xx


Thank you, Lyndsy.


KAG said:


> You just made my day, you 2 beautiful girls. I love you both.
> Xoxoxoxo


Love you, too, Ker.:wub:


maggieh said:


> Linda, those pictures with Santa are absolutely fabulous!!! That looks like a wonderful Santa for your fluff's first Christmas! I hope that you find more reasons to smile during the holidays! Hugs to you and puppy licks to Bounce from me and my girls!


Thanks a lot, Maggie! hugs to you and the gals, too!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

WeeGrace said:


> Linda bounce is lovely and so cute with Santa. I hope that 2013 brings you more joy an happiness. I'm sure you must miss bonnie so much. I hope bounce brings you joy. Whatever you have gone through you look wonderful and smiling and I hope this continuesxx


Thank you very much, Grace!


pippersmom said:


> What do you mean about the "weekend Santa". Don't they use the REAL Santa :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:
> I'm sorry you're having a hard time. I lost my Buffy last December a couple of weeks before Christmas and it was not a very good Christmas. I'm glad you have Bounce to help you and she is so adorable!


LOL, the REAL Santa is the weekday Santa!


Furbabies mom said:


> Bonnie, you and Bounce look great! She is a cutie, for sure!! Hope 2013 brings only good things to you!!


Thanks, Deborah, good things for you, too!


TLR said:


> Awwww. Such sweet pictures of Bounce.





Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Great pics....she is beautiful. :wub:


Thanks, Tracey and Barbara!


Summergirl73 said:


> Bonnie's Mommie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, she was a little unsure. I think she was confused - who is that person with all the white hair? Is that my mom???
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bibu said:


> I absolutley love Bounce's picture with Santa! She seems to have done great with him. Tough times always try to pull us down but you are such a strong and corageous woman that I am postive you will pull through. With health, we can do just about anything we want or dream of! Sendong lots of hugs and kisses to you and Bounce. I can't wait to meet her one day!


Thanks, Cory - I think she got used to him. She's very good with strangers. Not the least bit shy. Still a little skittish around bigger and more rambunctious dogs, but I'm not really worried about that. She is a little wee one. She'd love to meet you, too!


michellerobison said:


> I hope things are looking better today..Think of this as your first X-mas with Bounce...
> Hugs!


Thanks, very much, Michelle. How kind of you.


Sylie said:


> It is nice to hear from you again. You know we miss you. But now we have wonderful pictures to make us smile. Bounce is so cute, seeing her picture makes me feel happy.


Thank you, Sylvia. I'll be back (a la Schwarzenegger). Glad you like the pictures.


kathym said:


> :heart:


Thanks, Kathy.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wonderful pictures of you, Bounce, and Santa. I hope the new year brings you peace and happiness.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

revakb2 said:


> Wonderful pictures of you, Bounce, and Santa. I hope the new year brings you peace and happiness.


Thanks, Reva. To you and yours as well.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Linda, what fun pictures with Santa, that was a very heartwarming visit for sure. I'm sorry things have been so hard for you lately, I hope things turn around soon, hang in there. Jodi sends you more doggy licks and hair nibbles, his specialty.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Linda, I love the pictures of Bounce, she is so cute. I'm sorry things have been tough, this has really been a bad year for so many. I hope that things can get better and I'm so glad Bounce is there to make you smile. :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Maglily said:


> Hi Linda, what fun pictures with Santa, that was a very heartwarming visit for sure. I'm sorry things have been so hard for you lately, I hope things turn around soon, hang in there. Jodi sends you more doggy licks and hair nibbles, his specialty.


thanks, Brenda. It was very heartwarming and bittersweet at the same time. Lots of licks and nibbles from Bounce right back to Jodi!


mfa said:


> Linda, I love the pictures of Bounce, she is so cute.  I'm sorry things have been tough, this has really been a bad year for so many. I hope that things can get better and I'm so glad Bounce is there to make you smile. :grouphug:


Thank you, Florence! Bounce is always there to give me lots of love and laughter.


----------

